# Health Question



## hettybell (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everyone

We have 2 pet mice who we love dearly and recently took one (Eleanor) to the vet due to a large lump which appeared seemingly overnight. The vet advised us to have the lump removed surgically which we did and we brought her home on Monday.

Having never owned mice previously we are a bit concerned regarding the size of the incision site and we are wondering if we need to take her back to the vet and for re-stitching or similar.

Below is a link to some photos we've taken of Eleanor which show her incision site. It looks worse when she stretches out so we have removed the upper tube from her cage and given her tubes on ground level to run through to try and give her chance to heal.

She seems fine in herself and is eating and drinking normally. She doesn't appear to be making any more noise than usual but the incision site does look very sore. Does anyone have any advice for helping Eleanor to heal quicker as I don't want her to be in pain or suffering if it is at all avoidable.



http://imgur.com/YgAaf


Heather


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

It does look to have reopened I did wonder if maybe it was an abscess they had removed in which case they are often left open as they need to heal from the inside out. What did the vet say about what they removed?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you emailed me for advice - I have sent a reply


----------



## hettybell (Mar 29, 2012)

Our vet told us that if we wanted to know what it was we would have to pay an extra £60 to have it analysed. Unfortunately we can't afford that on top of the £65 they charged us to remove it in the first place.

I'm not really happy about what they've done to her so if anyone has asy recommendations for a vet in the Manchester area this would also be very helpful!


----------



## hettybell (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry should have said originally. We're giving her Baytril to hopefully stop it from getting infected. I think we're going to watch her for a couple of days and see what happens. Due to our working patterns getting her to the vet during the week is extremely difficult. If she's no better by Saturday then we'll make another appointment I think.

I think we may have inadvertently opened the wound more when we were trying to give her antibiotics. The vet told us to try and get it in her mouth but she was obviously uncomfortable with this and was squirming a lot when we were holding her. Now we're giving her doses on little pieces of onion ring crisps which she loves!


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she is just the cutest. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

Not very close to manchester but a good vet is Molly Varga, Cheshire Pet in Holmes Chapel. I travel 20-25mins to see her with my mice and chinchillas and have never had any problems


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Even though it looks like it may have reopened a bit, I believe that as long as you keep the wound clean and keep giving her antibiotics, she should get better. The only downside is that the scar might be very noticeable. Like you said, I think it's best to keep an eye on it. There's no reason to put her through the unnecessary pain of stitching if she doesn't need it. ^^


----------

